# Macbook 2,1 GRUB-Problem

## sewulba

Hallo  Community...

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Installation hat soweit funktioniert, aber beim starten des Systems über rEFIt und Grub2 kommt nach geringer Zeit nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm und oben links steht GRUB. Daneben ein blinkender Cursor. Das war´s!

Partitionierung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
/boot (ext2)

SWAP

/ (ext4)

LVM2 (mehrere Partitionen) 
```

Habe so eine Partitionierung auf einem PC laufen und funzt ohne Probs. Nur das Macbook will so gar nicht.

Habe es auch schon probiert einer /-Partition und SWAP. Kommt aufs gleiche raus.

rEFIt erkkent aber das Linuxsystem. Es ist nur nicht startbar.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir mal wieder weiter helfen.

Gruss Sewulba

Verwendetes System:

Macbook weiss 2,1 mit 4GB ram und 640GB HDD.

----------

## sewulba

Keine Ideen?

----------

## Genone

Schau mal Kommentare unter http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11285.html, gibt vielleicht ein paar Hinweise, Macs sind immer etwas tricky.

----------

